# liquids while eating



## rmx08 (Jun 3, 2011)

What are your thoughts about drinking juice/water or a carbonated during the meals?  That affects the metabolism or digestion of food?


----------



## 9serX (Jun 3, 2011)

I think that it's depends on what are you want to do. if you want to build muscle isn't recommended imo


----------



## ruler23 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I read somewhere ( but I don't remember where) that a glass of warm water with a meal will aid digestion


----------



## tonys12 (Jun 9, 2011)

rmx08 said:


> What are your thoughts about drinking juice/water or a carbonated during the meals?  That affects the metabolism or digestion of food?



I find that effect is neutral , but be aware that it can fill you up..


----------



## robbie (Jun 10, 2011)

rmx08 said:


> What are your thoughts about drinking juice/water or a carbonated during the meals?  That affects the metabolism or digestion of food?



when I'm cutting I drink a pint of water before every meal to give me that full feeling when finished eating the meal


----------

